# Tires for Tacoma



## Maine_Snowman (Sep 28, 2005)

Hey All-

I am looking for new snow tires and I was looking for some advice... I had previously read that many agree Coopers are the best. I cannot seem to get Coopers in my area, but I can get Arctic Claw which is a sub-brand of Cooper. The other tire that was recommended Firestone Winterforce. 

What brand is your favorite?

Studded or Non-Studed?


----------



## BSDeality (Dec 5, 2005)

we run winterforce on our toys and they are awesome for a budget snow tire. we put about 300-500 lbs in and we can just about stay in 2wd


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

The Mastercraft MSR are just about the same, much cheaper.


----------



## mycirus (Dec 6, 2008)

I had a Tacoma a year ago and had Toyo Open Country 265's on there. They worked great in the snow. Loved em. 

Bruce


----------

